# Smart Paks?



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

Ive had one of my horses on them, the one prone to colic (Poncho, my problem child) is on smart digest and he is also on one for his skin. Do ya'll use any for your horses. I'm putting Rikki on the SmartLytes, because he refuses to eat anything with electrolytes in it and he's being worked a lot and with the 80 and 90 degree weather here, I figured its time. I'm just curious about what any of you use...


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't do endurance but my horse is on them mainly for hoof and salt in his diet.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i dont do endurance either but my horse gets smarthoof, cosequin asu, and smartgut from smartpak. I love them!


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

I just started the SmartLytes as well!


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

Acey is on SmartCombo II (for joint, hoof, coat, and gut) and SmartMare Harmony. While she has a good diet, I still think the supplements help her. We've had her on them for just over a year and love the improvements we've seen.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Mine's on a Smart Vite Performance Grass, Smart Digest Ultra, and Apple-a-day electrolytes. :wink:


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

looks like a decent electrolyte blend. 
I dont use the smart paks as I didnt like the auto ship . Also I can get the products I need much cheaper in bulk at tractor supply.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Joe4d, you don't have to have it on autoship


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

I'd get the other electrolytes, but he won't eat the powder, it just falls to the bottom of his bucket, and when I mix it with water he won't eat at all. With the SmartLytes, they have pellets. And I'm thinking on putting him on SmartCombo as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Joe4d, oh sorry I guess on the actually smart packs you do have it on auto ship. If you order a bag or bucket then you don't (that's what I do)


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

yeh thats what i was told, but like I mentioned easier and cheaper to get the buckets at tractor supply.
One thing I would strongly caution you on when dealing with Smartpack. They tend to use a shotgun approach on many of their store brand supplements and add alot of ingredients. Including ones they market to endurance riders. Many of these contain AERC banned substances.


----------



## Nikkibella (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm thinking about putting my problem child on smartpaks for his BAD feet, sweet itch and colic. Does anyone know if these work well ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

Since we board, it makes it easier for my BO to ensure Acey gets her supplements.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

AERC, is that in endurance thing?


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

American endurance ride conference
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Mudpie's SmartPaks currently consist of: SmartFlex Rehab, Farrier's Formula Double Strength, SmartVite Grass EZ Keeper, and SmartOmega 3, plus a liquid calming supplement called Rest Easy Gold that I also get through SmartPak. I LOVE SmartPak, and I would highly recommend them and their products to anyone. Their supplements have been extremely effective, and I've noticed HUGE changes in Mudpie specifically since starting him on SmartPaks. I love love love them and their customer service is PHENOMENAL. So. 



Nikkibella said:


> I'm thinking about putting my problem child on smartpaks for his BAD feet, sweet itch and colic. Does anyone know if these work well ?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes, I can attest to their effectiveness! Starting Mudpie on their hoof supplement (SmartHoof) and then later switching to Farrier's Formula DS (more support) has been an INCREDIBLE success! I personally have not used any of their gut supplements, but a friend of mine did, and her OTTB showed significant improvement. I'm currently using SmartOmega 3 for Mudpie, and his coat and skin has, pardon the cheese, blossomed.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Nikkibella said:


> I'm thinking about putting my problem child on smartpaks for his BAD feet, sweet itch and colic. Does anyone know if these work well ?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Smarthoof has continued to work for Sky.. but my horse is also getting 24/7 hay, lots of turnout, and grain. He was doing amazingly on Triple Crown Senior, now he is on Nutrena Triumph Complete and doing great too.

Definitely try smartshine to help with coat. If it doesn't work then you know that you don't have to spend any money on it. And think about putting him on MSM.

I don't think there is anyway to prevent colic though  Just introduce feed slowly into his diet, keep stress levels low, low dust and low sand is best.


----------



## SketchyHorse (May 14, 2012)

Not an endurance rider either but <3 SmartPaks. I actually just started feeding them as my RPSI mare needs some joint supplements. Can't tell you how easy it is to just open the little pack, dump, & feed. I also jumped for joy when they sent a plastic storage container LOL. It's the small things in life... I've got Cally on Vetri HA. Absolutely loved they had a little comparison chart for all the joint supplements so I could see how much HA & Glucosamine each supplement provides.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I will be a Smartpak customer for life.

My mare has a very sensitive stomach. I put her on SmartDigest (the cheapest of their digestion supplements) and WOW! What a difference. No more loose stools or diarrhea and no more girthyness.

I had to take her off of them for monetary reasons, and she is right back where she was before the supplements. As soon as I get my paycheck she is back on them!

I also love their laid-back and silly outlook on things. Makes them so easy and fun to work with. Also love the barn saver shipping!


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

I use them here as well. I've use their Shine ones, MSM, SmartDigest for my older horses, red salt, and source. I've used their SmartCalm too and I'm probably going to put my horse back on it. He seems edgy again and I thought that the supplements weren't working well, but now that he's been off of them for a month, I'm seeing the difference.

I also like that if they don't work, then we can get a refund, but I have yet to actually use it because things are working. That makes it so much easier to want to try something new. Also I just buy in bulk containers. I'm a stay at home mom and my barn is in my backyard and with four horses it can get pricey.


----------

